# It Can't Happen in America?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The man arrested is a Christian who converted from Islam, fled to the U.S. from Iran as a religious refugee, only to be arrested in Muslim territory right in this (once) Christian nation.



> "Our conversation was casual. At first, we were not talking about the gospel," Parsa recalled. "They asked me, 'Are you a Muslim?' I said, 'No, I used to be a Muslim and I'm a Christian now.' I was telling them the story of how I converted."


Another woman overheard the conversation and fetched the mall's guards.

https://pjmedia.com/faith/ex-muslim...ested-for-sharing-his-testimony-in-minnesota/

So, how much longer do you think we have?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I call BS. Paul Blart has no authority to arrest anyone. I'd of told them to blow it out their Muhammad (pee be above him).

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

There is a follow up to this story posted just yesterday: https://pjmedia.com/faith/trial-pen...ested-for-sharing-his-testimony-in-minnesota/

They are charging him with "soliciting" at the mall, which they claim is a legal violation, and with trespassing for not leaving when told to do so by mall security. His pre-trial date is set for Dec. 11th. I have a feeling charges will be dropped, but we'll see.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Reading the article, it appears to me that religious proselytizing is against the rules of the Mall Of America.
Now, if the rule is applied only to Christians, that is a problem and probably needs the attention of a law suit.

However, if the rule is applied to all religions I do not see a problem.
The Mall is a private business.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Female genital mutalation is Constitutionally ok as it’s a religious practice according to a black robed moron. It’s just the start of Shiria Law being the supreme law of the land.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Reading the article, it appears to me that religious proselytizing is against the rules of the Mall Of America.
> Now, if the rule is applied only to Christians, that is a problem and probably needs the attention of a law suit.
> 
> However, if the rule is applied to all religions I do not see a problem.
> The Mall is a private business.


If he was passing out flyers and disturbing people, I would agree, but that doesn't appear to be the case.

If what the man said is true, he didn't do that. Even the two women with whom he was talking defended him.

It'll be interesting to see how this pans out.

I'm curious what would happen if you and I were in that mall, discussing our faith among ourselves, and that same woman walked by and overheard us. Would she run to the mall cops? If so, would they arrest us, too?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Female genital mutalation is Constitutionally ok as it's a religious practice according to a black robed moron. It's just the start of Shiria Law being the supreme law of the land.


Pretty sure the jury found a towel head doctor guilty for that practice in Meatchicken just recently.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Female genital mutalation is Constitutionally ok as it's a religious practice according to a black robed moron. It's just the start of Shiria Law being the supreme law of the land.


There was a big large type, red letters, headline on this on the internet a few days ago.

Not state, no district, no judge's name, no defendant, no jurisdiction: I call fake news until someone pony's up the facts.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

It's not that it could happen but that it is happening. islam is not a religion IMO but a forum of "government/idealism" in an attempt to over through current governments in all countries they invade. They must be stopped at all cost or we the free will be doomed.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> The man arrested is a Christian who converted from Islam, fled to the U.S. from Iran as a religious refugee, only to be arrested in Muslim territory right in this (once) Christian nation.
> 
> Another woman overheard the conversation and fetched the mall's guards.
> 
> ...


I heard someone say "we're doomed". When? It's gonna be a whole new world in 20 years &#8230;. or less.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> I heard someone say "we're doomed". When? It's gonna be a whole new world in 20 years &#8230;. or less.


Well, I've heard that if you sit be a river long enough, you'll see all your enemies float by. I'm now seeing friends go by, as well.

Of course, there could be an old graybeard out there with a chip on his shoulder...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Reading the article, it appears to me that religious proselytizing is against the rules of the Mall Of America.
> Now, if the rule is applied only to Christians, that is a problem and probably needs the attention of a law suit.
> 
> However, if the rule is applied to all religions I do not see a problem.
> The Mall is a private business.


Islam isn't a legitimate religion, nor is satanism. I don't think they have any rights, at least not any that can be practised in our country in their "purest" sense.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Annie said:


> Islam isn't a legitimate religion, nor is satanism. I don't think they have any rights, at least not any that can be practised in our country in their "purest" sense.


Not yet but they are working to change our laws every day. They just got one of their own elected yo congress.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

ekim said:


> Not yet but they are working to change our laws every day. They just got one of their own elected yo congress.


Even the liberals won't stand for it, but yeah it'll get pretty ugly if they gain too much ground here.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.detroitnews.com/amp/2150203002

https://www.npr.org/2018/11/21/6699...le-genital-mutilation-violates-u-s-constituti

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.freep.com/amp/910764002

https://www.google.com/amp/amp.abca...itutional-charges-dropped-against-doctor.html

A couple of arcticles. I avoided the Washington Compost and New York Times as well as CNN.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> Islam isn't a legitimate religion, nor is satanism. I don't think they have any rights, at least not any that can be practised in our country in their "purest" sense.


I don't have a copy of the 1A in front of me, but I think the phrase "freedom of religion" would also cover Sharia law, unfortunately.

I've told you guys about that "stick" that the purists carry to beat women wearing make-up. You'll also remember where the police will find this stick if my wife has nail polish on that day. Politely stated, sunlight will only fall on half of that stick...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I don't have a copy of the 1A in front of me, but I think the phrase "freedom of religion" would also cover Sharia law, unfortunately.
> 
> I've told you guys about that "stick" that the purists carry to beat women wearing make-up. You'll also remember where the police will find this stick if my wife has nail polish on that day. Politely stated, sunlight will only fall on half of that stick...


Takes more than just reading the first amendment to know what it means. Otherwise, anyone can redefine the amendments 
Regardless, the constitution does not protect sharia. That is a whole other set of laws and they are not based on the laws of nature and nature's God.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> I don't have a copy of the 1A in front of me, but I think the phrase "freedom of religion" would also cover Sharia law, unfortunately.
> 
> I've told you guys about that "stick" that the purists carry to beat women wearing make-up. You'll also remember where the police will find this stick if my wife has nail polish on that day. Politely stated, sunlight will only fall on half of that stick...


Religion in the 18th century English in America referred to Christianity only. Episcopalian, Anglican, Shaker, Quaker, Catholic or what ever. It did not mean Budism, Hinduism or Islam. Judaism is close enough to get a pass as the Old Testament is part of the Bible, the history of the Jews. Please do not use modern word meaning to letters and documents from the Eighteenth Century. The meaning and intent will be twisted and lost.






These people are not singing about Mohamed.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> There was a big large type, red letters, headline on this on the internet a few days ago.
> 
> Not state, no district, no judge's name, no defendant, no jurisdiction: I call fake news until someone pony's up the facts.
> 
> ...


The story said it happened at the Mall of America (Hennepin County, Minnesota). The story is entirely believable being from there. - Think of all the Somali Muslims in Columbus, OH, times 10! I am surprised they did not behead him on the spot.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Agree a business can set its own rules and enforce them but to have one punished for breaking a private parties rule by the government strikes me wrong especially when the government is to protect speech and religion.



rice paddy daddy said:


> Reading the article, it appears to me that religious proselytizing is against the rules of the Mall Of America.
> Now, if the rule is applied only to Christians, that is a problem and probably needs the attention of a law suit.
> 
> However, if the rule is applied to all religions I do not see a problem.
> The Mall is a private business.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It isn't the first time in history a government or agenda based movement has used informants to insure compliance. Be wary of whom you are speaking to.


----------



## schpier (Aug 9, 2015)

All religions are defined and imposed upon the masses by those who have the power ( political or military) to enforce their dogmas. Without power any dogma or religion is doomed to fail. muzzlimims are gaining power by virtue of oil resources and indoctrination. The USA is too disUNA to respond effectively. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

schpier said:


> The USA is too disUNA to respond effectively.


Well, Sphincter, I'm a Christian, and if I saw a ************ beat a woman for wearing make-up, I guarantee you, Mayo couldn't put him back together. Never cared for bullies or the The Chicago Bears.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

...oh, it's schpier...

I'm typing on a new Dell with auto-correct, yeah, that's it.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I call BS. Paul Blart has no authority to arrest anyone. I'd of told them to blow it out their Muhammad (pee be above him).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No security guard has the power of arrest, and the pastor should sue for assault and unlawful detention. Plus he should sue the mall for $10,000,000 on First Amendment grounds.
The only way to deal with thugs is to use force that you have, to counter force.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Reading the article, it appears to me that religious proselytizing is against the rules of the Mall Of America.
> Now, if the rule is applied only to Christians, that is a problem and probably needs the attention of a law suit.
> 
> However, if the rule is applied to all religions I do not see a problem.
> The Mall is a private business.


Now you're pro Freedom??? What if a private business wants to deny a gay couple's request to bake their wedding cake? How about, as a private business owner, I only want to hire white males? Where does the "_private_" give way to arbitrary laws that infringe upon natural, inherent, God given, *unalienable* Rights?


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

MisterMills357 said:


> No security guard has the power of arrest, and the pastor should sue for assault and unlawful detention. Plus he should sue the mall for $10,000,000 on First Amendment grounds.
> The only way to deal with thugs is to use force that you have, to counter force.


What if the guard's defense is citizen's arrest? Just being facetious


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

ekim said:


> we the free


LOL! But I do understand what you mean...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I call BS. Paul Blart has no authority to arrest anyone. I'd of told them to blow it out their Muhammad (pee be above him).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Be careful as to what you suggest. Here in the Commonwealth some security officers do have arrest powers even if they are not sworn


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> Even the liberals won't stand for it, but yeah it'll get pretty ugly if they gain too much ground here.


I hate to break it to you but liberals are helping them get elected. Obummer even put a number of them in his cabinet. After he stepped down he kept quite a few on his staff and they play key roles in his new political organization.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> No security guard has the power of arrest, and the pastor should sue for assault and unlawful detention. Plus he should sue the mall for $10,000,000 on First Amendment grounds.
> The only way to deal with thugs is to use force that you have, to counter force.


Better look up the state statute on Security Guards. Here in the commonwealth armed guards on the property they protect have the same arrest powers as a police officer or sheriff.

Think you may be surprised at what you find when you look up your state's statute


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> Better look up the state statute on Security Guards. Here in the commonwealth armed guards on the property they protect have the same arrest powers as a police officer or sheriff.
> 
> Think you may be surprised at what you find when you look up your state's statute


They may detain a person, such as a suspected shoplifter or a trespasser, but it is only a citizens arrest, here in Florida. That is the case in most states, and to tell the truth, I don't know of any state that gives police arrest power to guards. Do me a favor, and send a copy of that statute. I glanced at NC statutes and they are the same way, I was a security guard there for a while, so I figured I would look it up.

This provision allows Florida security guards, in their capacity as a citizen, to arrest an individual who commits a felony. A felony is most loosely defined as a crime which entitles the offender to a stay of a year or more in the state prison system.
Additionally, two sections of Florida law allow officers to temporarily detain individuals pending arrival of law enforcement.
Section 812.015 empowers those guarding retail establishments to detain shoplifting suspects provided there is probable cause pointing to the likelihood that the detained committed the offense. This law mandates that law enforcement is contacted immediately after the detention occurs.

And in Florida:
In lieu of any deputized or special policing powersprovided through state statute or county and localordinance, then, private security personnel are essentially acting as private citizens in effecting an arrest. They have no powers or immunities by virtue of their being in a protection function other than the common law or statutory powers of arrest granted an ordinary citizen,i.e., a "citizen's arrest."
http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes...ng=&URL=0800-0899/0812/Sections/0812.015.html

What Commonwealth allows security guards to have the power of arrest? All that I know of is citizens arrest.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Resister said:


> What if the guard's defense is citizen's arrest? Just being facetious


Then he had better have a good reason, such as shoplifting, or he witnesses a felony.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

https://www.simmsshowerslaw.com/the-legal-powers-of-private-security-guards-in-virginia/


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

https://www.ncjrs.gov/pdffiles1/Digitization/146908NCJRS.pdf

This is a very long (76page) document, but it very clearly spells out that several states have granted the authority to arrest to security guards/offficers.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> https://www.ncjrs.gov/pdffiles1/Digitization/146908NCJRS.pdf
> 
> This is a very long (76page) document, but it very clearly spells out that several states have granted the authority to arrest to security guards/offficers.


I never thought about it. When I was younger, bounty hunters had the power to arrest criminals.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

The Resister said:


> I never thought about it. When I was younger, bounty hunters had the power to arrest criminals.


Bounty hunters = bail enforcement agents don't arrest criminals, they take into custody folks that forfiet their bail

Big difference


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> Bounty hunters = bail enforcement agents don't arrest criminals, they take into custody folks that forfiet their bail
> 
> Big difference


Actually, I've seen them do both. Not too long back, two bounty hunters had a shootout in a car dealership where I live. I don't remember the details except that the guy they traded shots with was a criminal.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> Actually, I've seen them do both. Not too long back, two bounty hunters had a shootout in a car dealership where I live. I don't remember the details except that the guy they traded shots with was a criminal.


I think we need to understand the difference between cops and bounty hunters.

A bounty hunter isn't a cop. He can't run around, enforcing the law. He has the authority to take back into custody someone who has already been arrested but is out on bail. He has extraordinary authority, really, whether or not you define it "arrest." Difficult and competitive job. Don't want it.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> I think we need to understand the difference between cops and bounty hunters.
> 
> A bounty hunter isn't a cop. He can't run around, enforcing the law. He has the authority to take back into custody someone who has already been arrested but is out on bail. He has extraordinary authority, really, whether or not you define it "arrest." Difficult and competitive job. Don't want it.


Yeah... unless you can do it like Lee Van Cleef, it seems too much trouble.

View attachment 93903


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> Then he had better have a good reason, such as shoplifting, or he witnesses a felony.


Even shoplifting it comes down to state law. When I left corrections and went active duty national guard I worked security at a mall part time in Monroe, MI. Security guards had no more authority than a normal citizen. If it was not a felony you could not do anything. Basically you were a baby sitter. Teens that got rowdy you kicked them out. We got notified of a teen shoplifter once. We had to get her name and parents phone number and release her. The worthless Monroe PD would not even come and arrest her because she was a minor.

So long story short, depending on state law. If you don't have arrest powers and you detain them and not let them leave for a non felony you are violating constitutional rights. Personally if I was the pastor I would sue the mall but especially I would sue the estate of those three security guards. Not only for false arrest but for cruel and unusual punishment while detained. I would have pissed myself on purpose 1 to mess up their chair and floor and 2 to add drama to a lawsuit case. And maybe, just maybe beat the snot out of them. But a good Christian would not do that. I'm still working on being a good Christian, LOL.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Many parts of East Towne Mall were remodeled. During this period numerous cameras were set up, but then, Barnes and Noble already had seven cameras operational.

They also created a real-deal police and security officer room to get faster service in the event of a riot or shooting. The last time a gun was fired in the mall it took SWAT ten minutes to get there.

This morning, my wife asked if I was going to the mall. I told her, "It's too cold out." In point of fact, the place is no fun anymore. I even see my friends coming less and less. I have coffee here, and based on members comments, my next pound will be from "Black Rifle."


----------

